# Duck farm cruelty revealed



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

An undercover investigation by Hillside Animal Sanctuary & Sky News has revealed some shocking cruelty by the workers when herding & catching up the ducks for their journey to slaughter. Also the totally unnatural living conditions & total lack of basic health checks are shown.

Sky News Investigation Finds Evidence Of Free-Range Ducks Being Abused By Farm Workers | UK News | Sky News SOME UPSETTING SCENES


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

it was on the normal news as well 2night, it showed a video of what they were doing, it was so sick, the bloody tv channel didnt even give a warning of nasty footage as i dont like looking at things like this as it really turns my tummy. 

them :censor: should get hanged, bet ur glad ur veggie hunny


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

B*st*rds!!! That's all I'm gonna say! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There must be something missing in the lives of these workers, knowing those poor ducks are going to their death just to satisfy human hunger, you'd think they would show them some compassion!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG I am speechless the evil :censor: :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> An undercover investigation by Hillside Animal Sanctuary & Sky News has revealed some shocking cruelty by the workers when herding & catching up the ducks for their journey to slaughter. Also the totally unnatural living conditions & total lack of basic health checks are shown.
> 
> Sky News Investigation Finds Evidence Of Free-Range Ducks Being Abused By Farm Workers | UK News | Sky News SOME UPSETTING SCENES


I'm not going to look but Hillsides under cover farm investigations is one of the charities I give to.I wrote to Tescos after one investigation of so called freedom foods in poultry.Got a corporate empty answer back of course but it's worth making your feelings known to the supermarkets.If I know the name of the farm and it's been exposed I don't buy.No Bernard Mathews turkey twizzlers here,I hate all things Bernard Mathews.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> There must be something missing in the lives of these workers, knowing those poor ducks are going to their death just to satisfy human hunger, you'd think they would show them some compassion!


There's no doubt about that - they're all just bullies who enjoy inflicting pain imao! They haven't the guts to do it to people, so they pick on defenceless animals. :bash: :bash:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone watched if slaughter houses were made out of glass walls we all would be vegetarian? I'm sure this footage was used.


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

absolutely disgusting :bash:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

funny thing is i bet most of these mother humpers actually own pets themselves and makes you wonder if they are good keepers of the animals in their care, and if someone abused them they would be upset about that. so bigots, amongst other words we can't say here.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I'm not going to look but Hillsides under cover farm investigations is one of the charities I give to.I wrote to Tescos after one investigation of so called freedom foods in poultry.Got a corporate empty answer back of course but it's worth making your feelings known to the supermarkets.If I know the name of the farm and it's been exposed I don't buy.No Bernard Mathews turkey twizzlers here,I hate all things Bernard Mathews.


I have supported Hillside Animal Sanctuary for a few years now & they do some truly fantastic work for those poor animals suffering in the farming industry, as well as rescuing many & giving them a permanent home at the sanctuary.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lover said:


> Anyone watched if slaughter houses were made out of glass walls we all would be vegetarian? I'm sure this footage was used.


I have seen that apalling video, which is a few years old now, but this footage of the duck abuse is new.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lover said:


> Anyone watched if slaughter houses were made out of glass walls we all would be vegetarian? I'm sure this footage was used.


OMG that's on youtube... I couldn't watch anymore than 30seconds of it... it's appauling, I'm so glad I am vegetarian.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

em_40 said:


> OMG that's on youtube... I couldn't watch anymore than 30seconds of it... it's appauling, I'm so glad I am vegetarian.


but do you eat the eggs from the ducks.

The video is shocking, i saw it a few days ago when it first was released. I can never understand the lack of compasion some people have. 

Jay


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> but do you eat the eggs from the ducks.
> 
> The video is shocking, i saw it a few days ago when it first was released. I can never understand the lack of compasion some people have.
> 
> Jay



I'm not vegan, it does make me want to be, but I do eat only local free range eggs and and the milk is local too... I'm lucky to live in the middle of the country. I guess you never really know what goes on behind closed doors is the point though, but I have been around the farms and they _seem _ok.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I use to breed my own pigs for pork and rear chickens to eat,people use to say how could you do that,but at least i knew they had a fantastic quality of life,slaughtered at a very small family business,the stress levels were kept to a minimum,outdoor reared,organic feed,fresh air.It makes you wonder what goes on in a lot of places,my knackers man often has piles of dead baby cows and i asked why were they all dead,he said because they are reared indoors and the condensation produced loads die of pneumonia.Why are they not out in the fresh air.Also went to abbatoirs and 5 out of 6 young cows that had been slaughtered had tumours on major organs,these were young animals.Makes you wonder what are we really eating.If you eat meat rear your own.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> I use to breed my own pigs for pork and rear chickens to eat,people use to say how could you do that,but at least i knew they had a fantastic quality of life,slaughtered at a very small family business,the stress levels were kept to a minimum,outdoor reared,organic feed,fresh air.It makes you wonder what goes on in a lot of places,my knackers man often has piles of dead baby cows and i asked why were they all dead,he said because they are reared indoors and the condensation produced loads die of pneumonia.Why are they not out in the fresh air.Also went to abbatoirs and 5 out of 6 young cows that had been slaughtered had tumours on major organs,these were young animals.Makes you wonder what are we really eating.If you eat meat rear your own.



My Aunty used to rear sheep and chickens for her own family's lamb, chicken and eggs... the foxes kept killing the chickens though, it was built like fort naux and they still got in. They must have been hungry out there.

I would like to have a few chickens fo my own eggs when I have some space, think that'd be nice. As for the meat, I'm happy to just not eat it.


----------

